# Spark plug Wires (please HELP!)



## Nissan_Newbie (Jun 25, 2013)

Ok so i'm trying to get a 93 Altima that I just bought Started it wasn't getting spark. Someone told me they get oil around a o ring in the distributor and it stops fire so I tried that, Like a bone head didnt write down firing order so I dont know what order is or where they wires go back on distributor. Could find it in haynes manual. If so one could post pics that would be awesome! Also this car has been sitting about a year any one with help on why it wont fire please give me ideas.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Couldn't find it in the Haynes manual?
For a '93 Altima?
Tell me...which page numbers are you missing?


----------



## Nissan_Newbie (Jun 25, 2013)

I looked I mean I couldn't find it. Sorry if that bothers you but im ere just trying to get help with this problem not looking to argue. Also i have searched google for it with not much luck.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Let me google that for you


----------



## Nissan_Newbie (Jun 25, 2013)

Why so abrasive guys?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's not the "O" ring, but the internal shaft seal inside the distributor that fails, which can leak oil and contaminate the cam sensor and gear inside the distributor and interrupt the signal. It's possible that it could be the problem, but there are other possibilities. Sitting a long period of time is never good. Mice can chew up wiring, metal parts and circuitboards can become corroded. You could have a bad ignition module or a blown fuse. The best thing to do would be to obtain a copy of the Nissan service manual for your vehicle and follow the diagnostics for a "no spark" condition, if a visual inspection doesn't turn up the problem.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm not abrasive, it's just you said you had friends Google search without luck for the firing order and the first hit I got on Google when searching provided the firing order and diagrams for the Altima and a bunch of other Nissans.


----------



## Nissan_Newbie (Jun 25, 2013)

Well I am new to auto repair and i tried looking it up with no luck, Yeah I cleaned about all the oil and that what google search told me that it was the O ring inside there.  How would I go about getting a service manual? and also anything else you can thing of off top of your head beside wires and plugs?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If there is oil leaking inside the distributor, you will sit it on the inside, bottom of the distributor cap. If this is the case, you need to either replace the distributor or disassemble the distributor and replace the seal, which is not the easiest job; the Nissan part number for the seal is B2131-01M00.

You can search for used, paper Nissan manuals on E-bay; they usually run about $25-35, but are well worth it. Brand new manuals from Nissan used to sell for $75, but that was 10 years ago. There are some places to download manuals for free. You might be able to find one in the "knowledge base" at NissanHelp.com if you register. Another site requires you e-mail for a password, but they do list the 1993 Altima:

Nissan and Infiniti Service Manuals


----------



## Nissan_Newbie (Jun 25, 2013)

ok yeah it was all in the inside of it. I can go to the local pull a part and get one if needed.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If there was a lot of oil, then it may have damaged the cam sensor. If you can get one for cheap at the local pull a part that's oil free, it might be a worthwhile investment to get one and swap it in.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Nissan_Newbie said:


> Like a bone head didnt write down firing order so I dont know what order is or where they wires go back on distributor. Could find it in haynes manual. If so one could post pics that would be awesome!


Here's your firing order:


----------



## Nissan_Newbie (Jun 25, 2013)

Where is the can sensor if you don't mind me asking if not ill google away lol thanks for your help regardless.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you're referring to the camshaft position sensor, it's an integral component of the ignition distributor.


----------



## Nissan_Newbie (Jun 25, 2013)

Lol ok thanks


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Just like it says in the Haynes manual.

You must be missing a lot of pages.


----------



## Nissan_Newbie (Jun 25, 2013)

jdg said:


> Just like it says in the Haynes manual.
> 
> You must be missing a lot of pages.


I love internet trolls! gonna find another forum without smart ass people. I said im new to repair I didnt my researched looked for it in my manual instead of keeping looking and searching I thought I would come on the forums and get a response from Nissan owners that knew more than me not immature responses from immature men. Last post on this forum not with trolling if i wanted that I would joining a flame board or play a video game


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

You also said you had a Haynes manual.
I've got one too! And I don't even own an Altima!
I found the info straight away.
And even without a Haynes manual, the Googles came up with good answers on the first page of hits.
Yay for me, right?
No...
But I still win...by default...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey Judge, go easy on the Newbie. He's just tripping over his shoe laces with attempted searches but he'll learn. At least we've given him some good info so that he can proceed with his repair.


----------



## Nissan_Newbie (Jun 25, 2013)

Ok, So anyways now that I had time to cool down here is what I got. I tested plug wires, distributor and ignition coil no spark coming from any of them. All relays seem to be in working order got firing order back right. I Also looked on wire harness all seem to be intact they did have a little bit of coating off the one that runs to the coil but I put some electrical tape over it wires didn't seem to be cut. Gonna go to walmart to get batteries for multi meter to test wires but anything else you can think of that could be wrong?


----------



## Nissan_Newbie (Jun 25, 2013)

thinking about testing and if no juice there running a direct line from battery to harness and putting a toggle switch in is that a viable option. ( its a dirt car not a daily car)


----------

